# Have you ever dealt with bed bugs?



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I think that I might have bed bugs and am FREAKING OUT! I keep waking up with little bites and have looked Mia over tons of times and havent found any signs of fleas....What do I do to get rid of them? How do I know if I have them!?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I think bed bug are bigger than fleas.. You would be able to see them.. and I can't imagine you have them.. but wash all bedding in the hottest water it can take and check the mattress.. they live in the crevaces. I'm not sure what type of spray you would use to get rid of them..

Leslie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am sure if you do a Google search, you can find some pictures of them so you know what to look for and also some tips on how to find them. Have you been traveling much? 

Pull your mattress out from the wall and look in the creases of the mattress. Also, I know that when they bite, they usually follow a vein, so all the bits would be up and down your body following that vein. Does that make sense? 

I really hope you don't have them, I hear they are hard to get rid of!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 29 2008, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612919


> I think bed bug are bigger than fleas.. You would be able to see them.. and I can't imagine you have them.. but wash all bedding in the hottest water it can take and check the mattress.. they live in the crevaces. I'm not sure what type of spray you would use to get rid of them..
> 
> Leslie[/B]


So is it fleas or maybe spider bites? I am SO confused and grossed out! I have never had to deal with this!! The bites are not small either! I will give Mia a bath tonight to check her over again for fleas, but I have checked her like 4 times last night and she had a bath a few days before that!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Try this website:

http://www.licescabiesandbedbugs.com/bed-b...on/bed-bugs.asp


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 29 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612921


> I am sure if you do a Google search, you can find some pictures of them so you know what to look for and also some tips on how to find them. Have you been traveling much?
> 
> Pull your mattress out from the wall and look in the creases of the mattress. Also, I know that when they bite, they usually follow a vein, so all the bits would be up and down your body following that vein. Does that make sense?
> 
> I really hope you don't have them, I hear they are hard to get rid of![/B]


Yes I did do a google search and they are nasty looking things!! I have two on my wrist 1 or 2 on my ankle and one on my arm...and 2 on my thighs....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 29 2008, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612928


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 29 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612921





> I am sure if you do a Google search, you can find some pictures of them so you know what to look for and also some tips on how to find them. Have you been traveling much?
> 
> Pull your mattress out from the wall and look in the creases of the mattress. Also, I know that when they bite, they usually follow a vein, so all the bits would be up and down your body following that vein. Does that make sense?
> 
> I really hope you don't have them, I hear they are hard to get rid of![/B]


Yes I did do a google search and they are nasty looking things!! I have two on my wrist 1 or 2 on my ankle and one on my arm...and 2 on my thighs....
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am no expert by any means, but from my understanding if it were bed bugs, I *thought* you would have more than just a few bites. 

Are you sure it's not mosquito bites?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*We live in an apartment complex and hubby brings me home stories all the time because he is one of the site managers here. He said that when a tenant gets fleas, management will call in an exterminator to bomb the apartment but if they find out that the tenant has bed bugs the tenant has to take care of it.

I certainly do not want to scare you but it take more then washing things with hot water to get rid of them. They hide in wood, small crevices and anywhere where they can't be seen. They will hide in the windowsills, the molding, light switches, behind pictures, etc. They get into everything......Most people who have had them here (thank God there is not a lot) have had to throw away their beds, their furniture and their clothing. They come out at night and bite you for the blood like ticks do but they don't stay on you. Spraying and bombing is expensive, which is why the complex will not pay for it. Check the side slats of your bed, they like to hide there also. I do not know what they look like because I have never seen them but I am sure if you look them up on the internet they will show pics of them. If you haven't traveled and picked them up then perhaps someone visited who had them?? This is one reason I will never buy used furniture, you just never know.

Hubby will not go into an apartment where they suspect bed bugs, he won't even send in a super, he will only send in the exterminator. Heck, one of the supers went into my hubby's office to complain that his downstairs neighbor had fleas from all the cats and brought fleas into his office. Hubby had to get the exterminator to bomb his office, he had me bring clothes outside to him and he changed in an empty apartment after spraying himself with a spray that the exterminator gave him and he bombed his truck!! And that was just for fleas...he said that he didn't want them nasty fleas near our boys!! LOL

Check for mosquitoes first, perhaps there is some dormant water outside, nearby and a few could be biting you when you sleep?? I really hope it is not bed bugs.

Good luck,
Marie & the Boys

*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Im in San Diego and havent seen too mant mosquitos flying about...But I did see one last night...Back home we had mosquitos really bad in the summer and I knonw what those bites look like and they usually go away within a few days...I can see a hole type thing in the center of the pink dots (which I am guessing is the bite...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 29 2008, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612931


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 29 2008, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612928





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 29 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612921





> I am sure if you do a Google search, you can find some pictures of them so you know what to look for and also some tips on how to find them. Have you been traveling much?
> 
> Pull your mattress out from the wall and look in the creases of the mattress. Also, I know that when they bite, they usually follow a vein, so all the bits would be up and down your body following that vein. Does that make sense?
> 
> I really hope you don't have them, I hear they are hard to get rid of![/B]


Yes I did do a google search and they are nasty looking things!! I have two on my wrist 1 or 2 on my ankle and one on my arm...and 2 on my thighs....
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am no expert by any means, but from my understanding if it were bed bugs, I *thought* you would have more than just a few bites. 

Are you sure it's not mosquito bites?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe it is just mosquito bites... but its so weird because i have really not seen many mosquitoes out....


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

A couple of years ago I had two spider bites on my leg. One was the size of a dime and the other almost as big as a quarter! They looked similar to what you're describing, but the whole in the middle turned into a white head, ewww! They went away after a maybe a week, but I had two little red scars for about a year and a half. I guessing different spiders leave different bites. I hope they are just bites from a harmless spider and not bed bugs. Those sound awful! I already worry about the germs in hotels and now I have to worry about bugs, yikes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Look for tiny web nests in the crevices where the walls meet the
ceilings. Also look closely at popcorn ceilings. Those tiny spiders
can spin down and bite leaving little bumps like hives. I had some
in a ficus plant one time ..they were free with the ficus. :biggrin:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Krystal - those definately sound like spider bites! 

Leslie


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Now don't laugh-this is the truth-there is a dog in Iowa that is trained to check homes and businesses for bed bugs. He doesn't respond to any other bugs. You could look in the phone book to see if you have a business like that near you.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Call an exterminator and find out just who and what is BUGGING you...I am sorry you are getting bitten...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Now, that you mention the holes, that sounds like spider bites and OUCH, do they hurt!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ouchie! SPider bites?! 

Guess the good thing is that I am moving out of this apt tomorrow! :smheat:


----------



## Eddie (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah agreed...at some stages bed bug is bigger than flea... some few tests and results on bed bugs... Bed Bugs Pictures


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I hope it not bed bugs..As you all know I live in NYC and there has been a total outbreak of those critters in the City.They have been a topic on the News for some time
My mothers friend who lives across the street neighbor got them he had his Apartment bombed but what happen they must have gotten in the hallway and she got them..She had bites all over the place.
She had them in her bed plus living-room ...She had to buy a new mattress all her clothes were sent to the cleaners except for the ones that could be washed ..The exterminators came 2 times once to balm than about a week later to balm again and to see if they got eggs and all there not that easy to get rid of so for your sake i hope its something else.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a three year old thread. But boy the worry about bed bugs certainly is coming true now


----------

